# If you could only pick 5



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

If you could only pick 5 fragrant oils what would they be and from what company? 
I keep trying new scents and not liking them. Sooo I need to pick 5 to 10 and keep it at that. So help me pick some please :help
Some of my favorites so far have been.
Peach Mango
Dragons Blood
Black Cherry
Blackberry Sage
Coconut Lime Verbena
Honeysuckle Kiss
Hawaiian Sandelwood
I think all from Candle science.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

OMH
Lilac or Honeysuckle--would be a toss up--get them both from Brambleberry. 
Coconut Lime Verbena--SGS
Leather--SGS
Baby Powder--AH


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Black Raspberry Vanilla (AHRE)
Oatmeal Milk & Honey (had been using Lillian's but the one from Elements smells pretty much identical and it's not expensive)
Lavender (EO, with a tiny bit of patchouli EO. I also have a Lav FO but once it's used up, I won't be able to get it any more)
Honey L'Occitaine (again, it was from Lillian. Elements has it, too, and when I'm out of what I have, that's what I'll switch to. It's not quite as strong, I don't think, but the smell is the same)
Pink Sugar (I have been using Scent Works version, but will test AHRE's because of the cost).

BUT, I also think that 5 is too few, so here are my next 5 :lol :

Some manly/woodsy type scent, currently Ozark Forest from AHRE
Clover Fields & Aloe (AHRE)
Some rose scent, I'm still experimenting 
Some variety of Sandalwood, experimenting on that, too
Patchouli (EO)

of course, then there are the seasonal ones.... It's a disease, I'm telling you. :lol


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmmm, if I could only pick 5 I'd go with my top sellers of course. LOL

Oatmeal Milk & Honey, Black Raspberry Vanilla, Lavender, Love Spell, and Cucumber Melon. All from Nature's Garden so shipping is kept to a minimum.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

OMH, Peppermint... hmm, gonna have to think on this...


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Eucalyptus and peppermint
Love spell 
Bay Rum
Gypsy Magic (patchouli, orange, cedarwood and black sandalwood)
Lavender/Chamomile (lavender essential oil with some chamomile flowers powder mixed in)


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

BRV, Lavender, OMH, Spearmint, Honey L'Occitane Pretty much got all these from Lillian/Denise. Current BRV I"m using is from NG but the next BRV I'll be using will be Lillian's. EO's I've bought from either NDA or Lillian. 

There is no way I could stick to just 5 scents. Even 10 would be REALLY hard for me. I've got around 30 scents right now. I've got a big slug of scents that aren't spectacular in sales like BRV but then again they move at a really good pace.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I mean I could tell you my top 5 sellers, but I would lose a ton of money if I only had 5 scents.

Build a line, start with an essential oil blend or two (lavander and a mint high note one or citrus ((Yuzu, pink grapefruit)) do an earthy scent like sandalwood, nag champa or dragonsblood, neither of which you can afford to be in the essential oil catagory) a food scent OMH and if you want it could also be young unscented (although my OHM is one of my best sellers because of the FO) do a girly girl scent like lovespell or pink sugar or ? than do a manly scent.


Then when you add scent it has to improve the line, if it doesn't don't add it. But you at sometime have to stop buying and trying new things without a clear reason, not just someone said it was good...or worse, selling for them...what sells for me won't sell for you, and vice versa. 

For me pretty sells, but everyone leaves the soaproom with soap on their noses so it has to smell good.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

No way could I keep it to 5 or want to....

And if I kept it to my 5 top sellers... there would not currently be an FO in the bunch. 

So far this year my top 7 sellers are all EO's... and my top 4 for 2011 were EO's.

And I like what Vickie said about different categories... I have my scent type color coded in my files so I can see at a glance what I have of different types and how they are selling. 

OK but to play nice... lets see... I have not tried the NG scents yet so... ok I had to choose 6..... but the ** are definitely my top 3. 

Candle Science - 
**Honeysuckle Jasmine
**Dragons Blood
**Coconut Lime Verbena
Love Spell
Black Rasp Van

Peaks - 
Pink Sugar
Moonlight Path

I have a feeling though after I try some NG some of that may change. 

My top 5 sellers so far this year are in a statistical dead heat... and are all EOs

Spearmint Eucalyptus
Tea Tree Oil Plus
Lavender Orange
Avocado (unscented!)
Thieves


----------

